# GateKeepers (Papier Mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

The GateKeepers are large gargoyle/demon/alien hybrids that stand guard at the gate of our 2012 Halloween Display. Based on a sketch I created this past summer these creatures are made from papier mache over a wood form.

Complete documentation of the process can be found here.


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow, I am always in awe of your talent and this piece is no exception. Mind you, he is not as cute as Boris...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These guys kick butt!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

As always, totally in awe of your work.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Absolutely awesome as usual!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Like we'd expect anything less then freaking awesome from you. Once again, you've blown my mind. I love these guys!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow Stoll, that is phenomenal work, and amazing detail!! The one thing I have to ask is how heavy are these guys? When I finished my life size demon out of mâché, he weighed about 150 lbs. I had to put it on wheels so I could move him around. Also do they come apart? Storage is a big issue as well!!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

As usual, very nice!
Are the fastened down to the tops of the pillars, or are they just sitting on top?
Will you light them, or will they be dependent upon ambient lighting?
How much does one weigh?
How fragile are they and how difficult will they be to store?

Thanks for the step by step photos, the use of a wood stand/armature from the start was a wise move, I can see it gives you an idea and guide for a finished height before you get carried away building them.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

You are unfairly gifted. Stop making the rest of us feel bad. ;-)


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Each one weights between 25 and 30 pounds I'm guessing...I use a handcart to move them..they are fairly solid and will be bolted to the top of the column so that the wind will not knock them over and to help make sure no one walks off with them. (The columns are attached to large fence stakes that have been driven deep into the ground). Each column will be lit with a blue spot light. For storage they will sit on to of their respective columns.

I used one of the GateKeepers as the focal point for this year's poster...the concept is called "Black Gate: Pray It Never Opens"


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

yet another impressive project. i just want to sit and watch you work on these things to soak up some of the magic.
are you hiring audiences? lol


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 5, 2013)

*drool*

I keep drooling over these every time I see them. If I had half the talent to make these.......They Look FANTASTIC btw *wipes drool*


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

HalloweenZombie said:


> You are unfairly gifted. Stop making the rest of us feel bad. ;-)


YEAH!!!
Can't you see this makes us feel a little insecure!
Just kidding. I can't believe I missed this thread. Always a fan of your art Stolloween. Beautiful stuff!
Thanks for sharing!


----------

